# Rabbitudes!!!



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm brand new to the world of rabbits. I have always had dogs in my life and never considered a rabbit as a pet. Until.....last Christmas eve my boyfriend came home with a giant cage on wheels and a 3 month old teeny tiny white ball of fluff in his arms. (Later on I found out that my boyfriend forgot to go shopping and one of his friends had just started raising Lionheads so he figured it was an easy out). 

I expected him to hide, I expected him to do nothing but sit there and act Disney. Truthfully I didn't expect much. And then.....
he took a step out of his cage (which was so huge that it made him seem all the smaller). A few more steps away from the cage and then standing on his tiny hind legs began to clean his face and ears- I fell in Love  He was so cute that he made those Japanese anime animals look drab and dowdy!

How cute will it be to cuddle him, kiss him, have him sit on my lap, brush him, take him outside for a hop?! I bought all the How to books of raising rabbits. Researched on line how to train and groom them. A few things I realized that those sweet still sitting/ cooperative Bunnies from all these books and DVD's were....
1.Actor Bunnies!
2.Drugged!
3.Really stuffed animals and not real bunnies!

The only time my Bunny wanted to have anything to do with me was during meal time. He refused to eat unless I sat with him and talked to him while he was chowing down. Other than that he was 110% independent. "Mom, don't touch me, don't pick me up and don't even think about trying to groom me! You may, however, tell me how cute I am and feed me lot's of treats!"

Photobucket has been evil to me. I can Re-Size my Pics on Photobucket but when I post the Pics on here they show up large. If anybody can help, I would greatly appreciate it. So as to not overwhelm you all with my giant size bunny i'll only post one pic at a time

Vito's first steps outside his cage


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 29, 2011)

It just takes a while for photobucket to update the size. Even though they show up large they WILL be small in like 5-10 minutes. POST MORE.... Vito may be the cutest thing I've ever seen in my whole life.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2011)

That boyfriend is a keeper. :biggrin2:

I love your Bunnies they are both so cute.

*REQUEST:* Please make your pictures a bit bigger, I'm not as young as I use to be and the eyes are certainly not as good as they use to be.:shock::biggrin: Also because Vito (love the name btw) is adorable we need to see him bigger.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 29, 2011)

I thought i wanted a lionhead pretty badly before, now i have to find some way of getting them to Australia! They are both so adorable, but Vito and his puffy cheeks and head! I just want to pinch and snuggle! :hugsquish:


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol-Sorry. Now the pics are small! Before they took up the whole freakin page!!!


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

Vito's Baby Pics! Some are a bit blurry, those were taken with my phone


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 29, 2011)

OMG, it's a good thing you are on the other side of the country because these two are going on my bunnyknaping list for sure! I adore BEW buns, and so small! *dies of cuteness overload*

I love the picture of him standing so tall, like he's trying to be as big as possible :inlove:

I'm so looking forward to more pictures and stories! :biggrin2:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, I think Vito needs to come see what Canada is like. I promise to send him back............ eventually.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 29, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes Canada good idea Marisa, but goodness not Edmonton it's toooooooooooooo cold and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tooooooooooooo much snow.

Here in Ajax, winters aren't too bad.

Pictures are much better thanks.:biggrin2::biggrin2: Now I can see my two new bunnies much better now.:biggrin::biggrin:

Susan:laughsmiley::bunnyheart:bunnydance::happybunny::apollo:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 29, 2011)

Moar pix! Moar pix! I just can't get over how cute he is! And more of the other cutie pie too please! xD


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

Naming Of The Bun

Thinking of a name wasn't so easy. I had Pixie, Fuzz, Muffin, Cheekys, Puff Bunny, you know typical cute names but my boyfriend and I couldn't decide on any so for a few weeks our little bun had no name. 

That night we were having dinner with my boyfriends mother (at a loud diner and she's deaf in one ear) and she asked us if we named our rabbit. I started to say "We Don't know yet" but only got out "We Don't" and his mother cut me off because she heard "Vito" instead of "We Don't"! "You have an Italian Bunny?", she laughed.

And that is how Vito got his name. I never thought Vito would actually become his stereotype- an Italian thug bunny  
Our little ball of fluff is very opinionated and likes to express himself with thumps and loud growls, especially when we tell him no. Perhaps we should have named him Pixie?

Vito's First Words

Our sweet angel learned the words "No, Vito" at a very early age and thumps at every "No" that comes his way! 

After being Reprimanded, Vito took to shoving himself into a corner and then give you Bunny Stink-Eye for an hour! It's very hard to not laugh when your Super Cute Fuzzy stuffed animal looking bun is really pissed off at you! It's still very hard to take him seriously when he gets angry at me. I tell him, sorry but it's the way your dressed! 
He doesn't shove himself in a corner anymore but he still carries a pouting defiant look on that little fuzzy face!

Hehe- Another favorite baby habit is he used to push his water bowl close to his food dish and when he was done eating he would sit in his food bowl then turn to drink out of his water dish! 

I posted a picture of that along with Vito's most infamous Bunny Pouts!


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

Bunny's First Doctor Visit

Like a good bunny mom I took Vito to an experienced rabbit vet. Mostly to ask him questions regarding bonding with our bunny since none of the books or DVD's seem to be helping. 
Our Vet, who is a large man that raises Falcons and tags sharks, laughed at me when I handed Vito (in his carrier) and told him our 1lb bunny is a handful and might be a biter. He came back 15 min later all wide eyed with his mouth open- "Wow! Your rabbit has an Attitude!!!"

I call it "Rabbitude" Kinda like Attitude but Bunny Style!
Then he suggested having Vito neutered for health reasons as well as it will calm his temper. 
He also suggested wrapping Vito in a towel like a burrito and holding him will get him use being held. I have So many Scars to prove our vet wrong!! I now don 3 long sleeve hoodies and my welding gloves when I need to pick up vito! Any body have any good Alpha bunny bonding tips??

Lol- Neutering didn't change Vito's spicy personality at all! The only thing that changed was Vito's preference from rabbit bedding to newspaper for his liter box. The vet told us to use newspaper in his liter box instead of bedding until his scars healed. If there's bedding in any liter box Vito will either tip it over or kick it out. 

My boyfriend thinks maybe he like his "reading material" while he's using the liter box, after all he's still a guy


----------



## Tessa (Sep 30, 2011)

Vito's Favorite past time....Bunny Naps!


----------



## Lucy500 (Sep 30, 2011)

OMG IM HAVING A TOTAL CUTENESS OVERLOAD HERE! :faint::faint::faint:
He is just the most precious thing! I love those pics of him giving the stink eye :biggrin:
Looks like youre in the club of troubled teen bunny moms! Welcome! We come here and complain about out ungreatful buns sometimes hehehehehe.


----------



## Tessa (Sep 30, 2011)

*


Code:


OMG IM HAVING A TOTAL CUTENESS OVERLOAD HERE! 
He is just the most precious thing! I love those pics of him giving the stink eye 
Looks like youre in the club of troubled teen bunny moms! Welcome! We come here and complain about out ungreatful buns sometimes hehehehehe."

*
Haha- Is there a special section on RO where you can vent about your teen bunny? If so then I have plenty of funny stories  

Not to mention more Bunny Stink eye and Bunny Flip Off pics!

When does a rabbit hit their teenage stage????


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 30, 2011)

There should be a Teenage Rabbit Support Group... this is a genius idea. I will ponder how to make this happen.

I think the stories that would come out from something like this would be absolutely hilarious, it would almost be like a collective community blog.


----------



## Tessa (Sep 30, 2011)

Hehe- I Love it when I read other people's blogs about how this is the first time they've ever owned a rabbit, and or have never even thought about having a rabbit as a pet and now they are all pro Bunny (Like me:bunnybutt

Now in this Blog I might sound like I'm complaining about my Vito and how he's such a demanding Alpha. But I'm soooo in love with him (& Lola-I haven't gotten to her part of the story)

Im so pro Bunny that usually for Halloween I create black kitty, bat, voo doo doll art and now Im thinking of Halloween Bunnies instead!

I have more pic's of my naughty angels to post soon! (**Sigh** I don't have a non-bunny life anymore nor do I remember what that was like!)


----------



## Tessa (Oct 2, 2011)

*
"Her Name Was Lola....She Was A Show Bunny....."

I read that rabbits were very social...with other rabbits and since Vito was extremely anti-social with my boyfriend and I (we do get the occasional head butts when Vito feels we deserve one), I thought maybe I should get him his own bunny so he wont get lonely. This was actually decided on the night that Vito was sitting on the couch with my boyfriend, Vic. Vito sidled next to Vic, raised his fuzzy bunny tail and a stream of pee hit Vic in the face followed by an arsenal of coco puffs (poo balls)! Unfortunately I wasn't there for this event, I was at an art show when I got a bunch of erratic texts from Vic. *SIGH* How come all the cool things happen when I'm not home????

I figured that maybe Vito was marking Vic and trying to make him his personal slave (though I had used another word ) 

Our friends who have a miniature animal farm (horses, goats, rabbits) had a 3month sweet little gray lionhead doe that needed a good home. So we set up a play date. At first I wasn't sure how Vito would react to another bunny. Although Vito is a funny clever boy and spends many hours admiring himself in front of a mirror, he can be bossy, arrogant, forceful and somewhat of a tyrant. I was afraid that if Vito was in one of his moods it could go very badly.

Sometimes I worry for nothing. Little Miss Lola came over (Her orig. name was Sadie but she just didn't look like a Sadie to me) She was larger than Vito was at 3 months and very Very shy! I fell in love with her the moment I saw her! I LOVE her but! It's soooo fluffy that it looks like she's wearing a tutu!

I don't think Vito knew what Lola was, he was so afraid to approach her. The look on his face was priceless. You could totally see what he was thinking

Vito: Hmmm...what is this creature? Why is she here? Do I need to hide All my toys? I know, I'll hump her face then I'll sit on her head! I'm the Boss Bunny!

Lola did have a chance to explore the living room, leaving trails of coco puffs (poo balls) while Vito followed trying to match her coco puffs with his own and chased her away from all of his toys. I started to think that if we did keep Lola she might not be able to hold her own and would become Emperor Vito's doormat while having her face humped-that can't be fun!
But before I had the chance to tell my friend thanks, but no thanks for the bunny, Lola hopped over to Vito, humped his face (After all 1 good hump deserves another!) and then ran off with his hay treat! And how could I say no to that???

Hehe-I think that has been the only time I ever saw a look of shock on Vito's face after being violated! 

Vito and Lola are so different from each other!

Where Vito is a sturdy firecracker Lola is sleek and dainty 
Vito has no fear and is very high strung-he's Always into something. Lola is cautious yet very chill- her main goal is to relax.
And while Vito can be a Brat Prince, Lola picks and choses her battles; like letting Vito know this is her ball and he is Never allowed to play with it!
Vito is a fast learner he potty trained himself in a few hours where as it took Lola 2 months to kinda get the hang of things. Now and then she will leave 1 coco puff and lay beside it- taking pride in her creation!

Different in personalities and yet they do Everything together! They are the bestest of friends!

Maybe in time some of Lola's gentleness will rub off on Vito??

Below are some of my Fav pic's of Lola. The 1st is blurry-sorry. It's of their 1st meeting. Earlier Lola had run Vito ragged and is now sitting pretty in Vito's hay box having a snack. That white blur to the side is Vito, passed out asleep. Lola knows how to "work it".*

Lola wore out Vito now she get's to eat All his hay!!!





There's some chick eating My hay!





Lola's Tutu!!!





So Shy but is proud of her Coco Puff!





Sexy Buns!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Oct 3, 2011)

Lola is such a pretty little thing. I think they are the most beautiful lionheads i have ever seen! ^.^


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahem, I would like more LionBabies pictures please and thanks.


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 6, 2011)

I second that Marisa!!


----------



## Tessa (Oct 8, 2011)

If I could I'd dress them up for Halloween. Maybe a costume for Lola






I can't believe the picture below Didn't Win in a Pet's Favorite Toy Contest! I think it was rigged!!!!






Vito Teaching his litter sister how to read





Bestest Bunny Friends!!!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 21, 2011)

Tessa, how are the fuzzbuns doing lately? Getting into all sorts of trouble?

I looooove how pink white buns ears are, I just wanna snuggle them forever.


----------



## Anaira (Oct 21, 2011)

Just read through your blog; love it! I love how Vito got his name; and they are both so cute!


----------



## Tessa (Oct 22, 2011)

```
I just wanna snuggle them forever.
```

Marisa, I Really wish I could do that. I've given up. I'm tired and sore from getting B*tch Slapped by my bunnies 

I do have a New funny Vito story but have been busy in the art world and I've also been busy working on my Halloween costume 

Cheers All & Happy Halloween!


----------



## Tessa (Oct 23, 2011)

My Bunny Has Been Claimed by the Gays!
*Hopefully all who read this will have a sense of humor*

Two of my oldest friends drove in from San Diego yesterday. Mainly because I was helping them create their Halloween Costumes for the Halloween parade in New Orleans but also because they wanted to see my bunnies and to see if I was over exaggerating about my stories, especially about Vito!

So I asked my bunnies to be on their best behavior. Lola was a doll, sweet and dainty and my friends loved petting her (after the 20 min. it took me to catch her!) 

Of course Vito had to show off by drinking his own pee while sitting in the puddle (That's momma's boy!)

My two friends (who are both gay) decided to make Vito their honorary mascot. Their reasoning is because of what they witnessed;

1. Vito spends hours grooming himself & gazing into a mirror (Well- He is a hot looking Bun!)

2. He is a controlling super neat Diva

3. He likes to sneak into my closet and lay (sometimes chew) my Heels. Not my cheap shoes or my boyfriends shoes but only my Designer Name shoes! 

Seriously- every time we can't find Vito all we have to do is look in my shoe closet!

And 4. Vito only likes to listen to certain types of music; 
Cher, Katy Perry, Madonna and Lady Gaga. Any other type of music he thumps angrily at.

Hehe- True, my friends do have a few valid points but I think they just stated the above because they want to take my Vito home with them!

As for Vito being gay? I think he's just metro-sexual. My boyfriend still thinks it's because we got him neutered 

1.Pic. Blurry- Vito lounging with my Steve Maddens






2. Vito Caught coming out of my closet





3. Where's Vito....There he is under my shoe rack in my Closet





4. I Love my Mommy's Pink hoodie and I think there might be shoes in her bag!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Oct 23, 2011)

Your bunnies are 2 of the CUTEST bunnies I've ever seen!! LOVE the pictures!! :hearts


----------



## MagPie (Oct 23, 2011)

OOooooh I love Vito's super fuzzy ears


----------



## Meeky242 (Oct 23, 2011)

I want a lionhead! So envious for now  Vito is gorgeous! And has the personality to boot  Surely he wouldn't mind a little trip to Australia? The weathers great this time of year


----------



## Lucy500 (Oct 24, 2011)

Vito came out of the closet! Literally :laugh:
The peeing thing made me lol :biggrin2:


----------



## Tessa (Oct 24, 2011)

Meeky242 wrote:


> I want a lionhead! So envious for now  Vito is gorgeous! And has the personality to boot  Surely he wouldn't mind a little trip to Australia? The weathers great this time of year



Lol- I think Vito & Lola would love a vaca in OZ  I would have to come and supervise of course since my bunnies are minors.

Australia doesn't have Lionheads?


----------



## cocorabbit (Nov 5, 2011)

I love your blog! and your lionheads are adorable.. I have one lionhead, now I wish i had two! hehe

My lionhead looks very similar to your Lola...


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 5, 2011)

Aw Lionheads have their own brand of rabbitude for sure. There is a noise for every annyance erm I mean "occaison" too.

Looking forward to reading more about their life with you.

Jo x


----------

